# Pearl Harbor



## cda (Dec 7, 2018)

77 years


----------



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2018)

It is truly amazing how time flies and the amount of Pearl Harbor veterans is essentially gone.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 10, 2018)

My nephew was politically incorrect and convinced a friend of his from Thailand that part of the "payback" for damages done to US on this day required him to buy him a pizza every Dec 7th........ I think he finally figured it out about the senior year of college with him......

Thank you veterans for all of your services and sacrifices for our freedom.......Amazing stories about heroic actions on that day by many people


----------

